# Newbie training for trained figure.. help



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey peeps,.

I am interested in training for the trained figure competitions, any idea how I start?

I have no clue about diet, training, lifestyle, anything!

Any help much appreciated!

xCx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the first step is to tell us more about yourself...

age

weight

height

current diet

current training regime

current cardio regime


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok I'm 25

8stone 3lb

5ft 3"

Current diet is:

Breakfast: 2 x weetabix, semi skimmed milk & teaspoon of sugar (yes I know thats bad hehe)

Lunch: Chicken & Leek soup with 2 slices white bread

Dinner: chicken breast with new potatoes, Veg & salad cream

I drink water, tea and sometimes diet coke and if I snack its usually a special K bar or digestive biscuits.

I have an 11 month old boy who still doesnt sleep through the night so my exercise consists of 10mins on the exercise bike if I get time other than that I dont really exercise. (I used to be a gymnast and podium dancer so I am not adverse to training hard just got out of the habit with my little un)

Is there anything else I can tell you?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Vince,

Thanks for replying. I know the diet def needs some work - when you say spread the food over 5 or 6 meals do you mean add a few meals or eat less at each mealtime? Sorry I know I must sound really thick but I am a complete novice here.

Cardio before breakfast - is this good for you? I am starving when I wake up so when I exercise I feel lightheaded, should I not eat first?

Thanks again for the advice


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a current training or cardio regime, I haven't exercised since my son was born last year!! If I do exercise it's 5-10 mins on the exercise bike with some flexibility stretches from gymnastics. I really am starting out completely from scratch.

How many calories should I be eating a day? Do I need more protein to carbs?

Thanks for your help Vince


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

With a little 'un it could be difficult to do fasted cardio but there is nothing to stop you popping him/her in their buggy after you have sorted them out in the morning and going for a good 30 - 45 minute power walk.

Eat little and often.

How many days are you planning on training with weights?

Have you had a look at the different federations to see which classes they do and which you like the look of. I would suggest that you look at pictures of the girls who are top of the gane rather than 'regional' class winners as these can sometimes give a distorted image of what is required depending on the standard of that particular show. If you look at a national class winner or international class winner this will give you a much better idea of what is required. You may think this is aiming high...but a good friend told me 'Be careful where you set you goals....you might just surpass them.' :thumbup1:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

can i ask , what's made you decide to compete in trained figure? Just its unusual for a girl who doesnt even weight train, to decide they want to look like a trained figure girl. Trained figure (Nabba) is really very hard and muscular by 'normal' standards...most girls start off just wanting to get toned and defined.

Have you considered competing in the Fitness category, since you have a gymnastics background?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

GBLiz said:


> can i ask , what's made you decide to compete in trained figure? Just its unusual for a girl who doesnt even weight train, to decide they want to look like a trained figure girl. Trained figure (Nabba) is really very hard and muscular by 'normal' standards...most girls start off just wanting to get toned and defined.
> 
> Have you considered competing in the Fitness category, since you have a gymnastics background?


Exactly what I was thinking! 

A gymnastics background would be awesome for competing in fitness, you can always move on with your musculature from there if you wish.

As vince said, whole body workouts, probably 2 over three times a week until you get used to it, mix in the cardio but no doubt you will need some core conditioning assesment before you start.

Basically you need the help of someone who can see you training, either an experienced gym buddy or a personal trainer. It doesn't sound like your ready to wing it just yet.

Small regular healthy meals will make you look and feel better and keep you in peak performance mode.

hth

SD


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice!

My hubby is a natural bodybuilder and competes in the NPA - after seeing him compete and the other ladies I really fancied giving it a go - I do have a muscular frame but just haven't worked out for 3 years.

However, got talking to a guy who trains figure girls for the NPA and I'm now doing 3 all body workouts a week and I'm lifting 25-30lbs each exercise with 20 reps per set at the mo which for me who'd not lifted in a while is pretty good I think 

Changed my eating too so now so I am now eating 6 times a day inc. meal replacements & protein shakes after training.

Took some before pics so will see how I get on then post the pics to see what you guys think..

Anyone see any major flaws with the current regime - would love to hear your thoughts..

xCx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

well done on getting started and it looks like you are defo headed in the right direction :thumbup1:

I would only question though the 20 reps per set. No need for that.... If trained figure is your goal you really want to be lifting heavy as poss and aiming to fail anywhere between 6-10 reps with 8 as the goal. Men and women should train the same - our muscles grow exactly the same way.

Looking forward to seeing the pics etc as we will be able to help more then


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey Charlie,

Zara's advice is good, to build muscle you would need to lower the rep range but it would depend on if you had a spotter available and how much training you have done up until now.

Higher rep ranges are good for beginners as they will teach you the lifts and not overstress tendons and ligaments before they are ready for some heavier loads. As you lower the rep range you increase the weight so increase your requirement for a spotter too.

If you already have a trainer, you may confuse the issue by asking for too many other points of view as everyone has there own way lol! If your trainer has got a good track record you won't go far wrong sticking with his advice :thumb:

SD

P.s get those pics up lady!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

as said maybe he has you doing the high reps until you get used to the lifting again then try the heavier weights an lower reps as zara and spotdr said. Hope you do well and enjoy your training!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I train on my own heavy as I can and fail usually at around 8-10 reps (and I do mean fail - not give up). You will get used to it and find ways to get the weights up etc. I never have a problem.

Its possible the trainer is doing it to teach her the movements but its more likely that he is doing the typical ignorant P-T thing and doing what he was taught at premier training or wherever he qualified.

I used to train with some of the P-T's at fitness first when i worked there and they knew I wanted to compete... I did so after I stopped working there, and now they email me when they cannot get their female clients into shape to see what I did.... lol. I have to say too - these are GOOD personal trainers for general stuff - knowledgable guys who are bright and in good shape themselves, yet for some reason everyone has this mental block where training women is concerned. WHY would it be ANY different???


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

^^^^^^Amen! There'sprobably a stability ball in there somewhere too!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i thought women trained with pink dumbells and thigh masters :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We do!!!!!!!! As a warm up before we go and squat, deadlift and bench!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> ^^^^^^Amen! There'sprobably a stability ball in there somewhere too!


Ah dnt.... I'm gner go round and puncture all the swiss balls in my gym 



SOUTHMAN said:


> i thought women trained with pink dumbells and thigh masters :tongue:


Yah.... only coz I painted ALL the dumbells and 20kg plates pink as it suits my barbie personality


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yah.... only coz I painted ALL the dumbells and 20kg plates pink as it suits my barbie personality


hahahahah that would be aweomse and i reckon no one would care since my gym is full of gay men!! hahahahahahahah


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> hahahahah that would be aweomse and i reckon no one would care since my gym is full of gay men!! hahahahahahahah


Trust me - when I have my own gym, it shall be done..........


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Loving the pink dumbbell idea! I think my PT has gone for the higher rep range coz I really haven't done any major exercise for 3 years and I could only just manage the olympic bar on the bench press. I've been doing it three weeks now and the bar is getting abit easier so I know I am improving. Most of his trained figure girls leg press around 250lbs so i've got a long way to go!

One question though - whats the difference between the NPA and NABBA?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Charlie - fair enough on the rep range to start you off then... may help avoid injury etc, but within a couple of months you want it to change to what was written above.

If you google for NABBBA and NPA the sites to both federations will come up and you can see the criteria for their figure classes and rules etc


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I would swap from 20's now and drop down to 10 reps per set, even 12 will be ok ... oh and add a bit of extra weight !!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I have lowered the rep range to 12 and am trying heavier but damn my thighs were BURNING today! haha Guess that is a good sign. Can still only do one chin up from hanging though, which is rubbish considering when I was a gymnast I could easily do 50! GRRR getting there!

My fiance competes in the NPA so I'll be starting off in that comp anyway just wondered what the difference was


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The NPA as is BNBF is tested and 'drug free'. There is a whole list of things you cannot take but as your hubby competes in that fed he will be able to bring you up to speed. I think the NPA is life time drug free and the BNBF 10 years (not 100% on this so check). The other feds are non tested but that does not mean that everyone uses drugs but it does mean that the likelyhood of you competing against someone that does use is pretty high so it's up to you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Thanks ladies, I have lowered the rep range to 12 and am trying heavier but damn my thighs were BURNING today! haha Guess that is a good sign. Can still only do one chin up from hanging though, which is rubbish considering when I was a gymnast I could easily do 50! GRRR getting there!
> 
> My fiance competes in the NPA so I'll be starting off in that comp anyway just wondered what the difference was


Ahhh.... bet it comes back to you quicker than you expect it to :thumbup1:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Same weight as me dead on!

except im 5ft 8

Yup im skinny lol.

Good luck man, keep me informed on how u get on etc.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I've been training and eating right for a while now and I've put on 4lbs - is that right?? I kinda figured with the training I'm doing and food I'm eating that I'd lose abit of weight and tone up? I had two weeks off training over xmas and cut out the meal replacements whilst we were eating turkey etc and lost 3 lbs!

What's going on??


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Did you take any measurements. The scales only tell one part of the story. They only say how heavy you are and not what is being weighed or how it is put together!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I measured everything and I've put an inch on my thighs which I expected from the training and from my previous history as a gymanst but ive put on half an inch on my wasit - not happy about that, I just look thicker whereas over xmas I looked alot lighter round the middle....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah dnt.... I'm gner go round and puncture all the swiss balls in my gym


Ah I dunno - they're useful to sit on between sets.......:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Our dog would have a field day FFS!

Hamster - I think alot of girls think the Trained Figure is the 'easy' option but the standard of these girls today is incredible isn't it?......just those BLASTED shoes!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Charlie post up you diet and training program and see if anyone can see if you are going wrond anywhere!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Have you ever kicked one of these!
> 
> They go for fecking miles!


Aye.... and usually wallop some old biddy on the back of the head...... :whistling:



ElfinTan said:


> Our dog would have a field day FFS!
> 
> Hamster - I think alot of girls think the Trained Figure is the 'easy' option but the standard of these girls today is incredible isn't it?......just those BLASTED shoes!


I LOVE the shoes :thumb: I even wear them out, I have several pairs...... 

(gotta do something to make myself tall hehe)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm just gonna look like a tranny FFS


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Vince I love the fact you are posting links to girly shoes:rockon:x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

They also have the thicker heel which one of the figure lasses told me made a bakancing difference lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

T*t tape my dear :0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

In fact a friend of mine told me that another competitor asked her to spray super glue on her butt so her kini stayed in place!!!!!!! The mind boggles!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Charlie i guess the best way to assess is for you to post up your training/diet and some pics.
> 
> On the subject of shoes i think loads of girls choose the wrong ones...platform shoes don't help and more than 5inch heel make the walk a bit wobbly...on the front relaxed high platform mess up with the posture, plus it's a BB show not Stringfellow.
> 
> ...


This company do different heights and styles (hes in edinburgh and the customer service is great)

http://www.gspotdirect.co.uk/shop/category.php?category=10

This company is in the USA and have the biggest selection I have ever seen..... every sole thickness and heel height in hundreds of styles and lots of different heel types - pretty much guaranteed to find anything you are looking for here :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

http://www.electriqueboutique.com/womens-clothing-shop/Platforms/1.html



ElfinTan said:


> T*t tape my dear :0)


Bikini bite - sticks like glue and dnt hurt when it comes off! :thumbup1:



Hamster said:


> Hence trying to stack on the muscle like a freak so can enter Physique and by pass the figure class and the stooopid heels!! :laugh:


Ach shush.... I love the shoes - AND I cant walk in them fine..... LONG LIVE THE PLATFORM SHOES :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS what has happened to me I'm looking at girly shoes lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS what has happened to me I'm looking at girly shoes lol


GO ON!!!! You know you want to.....  :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey! Love the shoes Vince - they are similar to the ones I've got for the comps but I do have the stripper heel variety too 

Ok here goes on the diet (there are two before shots in my albums which I took before I started training last year):

Breakfast: 2-3 boiled eggs with 1 slice wholemeal bread (no butter)

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water & handful of grapes

Lunch: 200g jacket potato(with Udos oil instead of butter) with chicken breast, lettuce & celery

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water

Dinner: Chicken breast with 150g potatos and lots of mixed veg

Training program:

Weights: 3 x a week

I've got a training program from Ian Duckett which is pretty hard core - non stop sets for three rounds including leg press, leg curl, bench press, step ups, box jumps, chin ups, incline fly and press, ball squats, lunges, pull downs, push downs, low pulley rows, bent over rows, lat raise....

I don't do it all on one day but its basically 3 all body work outs three times a week and I really enjoy it even though its hard but I've noticed my strength gets better every time I go up there.

Ian has me doing combos so leg press followed by leg curls, bench press then chins etc and lots of different variations..

30 mins cardio (exercise bike) 3 x a week

Me and my husband added the cardio in as I just wasnt changing shape and the protein shakes are instead of really crap meal replacements that made me look really full and they did the same to my husband so we scrapped them and put in protein..

Daily intake of food is:

Protein: 148.1

Fat: 23.8

Carbs:102.85

Cals: 1200

Can anyone see any glaring errors? 

On the swiss ball note I do usually hate them but because I broke my back I struggle to do free standing squats so I have to use the ball to support my weak back grrr!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Vince I'm 117lbs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Make that 3 :laugh:


Hence why I ain't competing :laugh:

I can walk in platforms just fine - they stop my feet hurting but they slip off!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> When is your training in amongst these meals??
> 
> Breakfast: 2-3 boiled eggs with 1 slice wholemeal bread (no butter)
> 
> ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good luck Charlie x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamster - I am planning on competing this year but obviously I am completely clueless hence why I enlisted Mr Ducketts help  However, the first diet he gave me included meal replacements and I put on 6lbs, it wasnt muscle mass as I was alot thicker round the waist and just generally looked smoother...

When is your training in amongst these meals?? Weight training is on Tuesday (5:30pm), Thursday (3pm) and Saturdays (3pm) and my cardio is usually 20mins on the exercise bike Monday, Weds and Fri at 11am

Breakfast: 2-3 boiled eggs with 1 slice wholemeal bread (no butter)

I would suggest not having this all the time, i would recommend, oats and whey + or - eggs/olive oil?? I hate hate hate oats I just cannot eat them, this is why Ian told me to eat eggs - is there anything else I can eat to alternate with?

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water & handful of grapes

if this is just a snack i would suggest a full shake and maybe some nuts!! if its not 2 hours before or after your wokout fats and protein would be best! This snack usually followed by cardio

Lunch: 200g jacket potato(with Udos oil instead of butter) with chicken breast, lettuce & celery

Flag the lettuce and celery its just water, have brocolli, green peppers, asparagus, or green beans! Also look at maybe sweet potato more so than normal potato!!

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water

i MAY be assuming this is pre workout??? If so you need some simple sugars so have a full shake and a banana This is pre workout, Ian told me to have the protein shake and rice cakes after training but when I train with my partner its around our baby and the only time is 5:30 and I am starving by 4 so have to have something...

Dinner: Chicken breast with 150g potatos and lots of mixed veg

I would suggest if you structure your carbs better throughout the day better that you should just have fibrous carbs at dinner no starchy ones as females dont always respond well to having them at night! Can you give me an example of fibrous carbs?

Daily intake of food is:

Protein: 148.1

Fat: 23.8

Carbs:102.85

Cals: 1200 FAR FAR FAR FAR to low! if you are embarking on a diet and training prog to compete you will have no where to move you cals!! females SHOULD never drop below 1200!! If needs be up the cals and increase the cardio a little if your worried!

Have you worked out your BMR to know exactly how much you are burning just LIVING cause i bet you its about 1400!!!!! so already without moving your buring more than you are eating! I've got a heart monitor which we are trying out this week to see what I burn on a normal non workout day so I will post up tmr

Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamster - I am planning on competing this year but obviously I am completely clueless hence why I enlisted Mr Ducketts help  However, the first diet he gave me included meal replacements and I put on 6lbs, it wasnt muscle mass as I was alot thicker round the waist and just generally looked smoother...

When is your training in amongst these meals?? Weight training is on Tuesday (5:30pm), Thursday (3pm) and Saturdays (3pm) and my cardio is usually 20mins on the exercise bike Monday, Weds and Fri at 11am

Breakfast: 2-3 boiled eggs with 1 slice wholemeal bread (no butter)

I would suggest not having this all the time, i would recommend, oats and whey + or - eggs/olive oil?? I hate hate hate oats I just cannot eat them, this is why Ian told me to eat eggs - is there anything else I can eat to alternate with?

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water & handful of grapes

if this is just a snack i would suggest a full shake and maybe some nuts!! if its not 2 hours before or after your wokout fats and protein would be best! This snack usually followed by cardio

Lunch: 200g jacket potato(with Udos oil instead of butter) with chicken breast, lettuce & celery

Flag the lettuce and celery its just water, have brocolli, green peppers, asparagus, or green beans! Also look at maybe sweet potato more so than normal potato!!

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein with 150ml water

i MAY be assuming this is pre workout??? If so you need some simple sugars so have a full shake and a banana This is pre workout, Ian told me to have the protein shake and rice cakes after training but when I train with my partner its around our baby and the only time is 5:30 and I am starving by 4 so have to have something...

Dinner: Chicken breast with 150g potatos and lots of mixed veg

I would suggest if you structure your carbs better throughout the day better that you should just have fibrous carbs at dinner no starchy ones as females dont always respond well to having them at night! Can you give me an example of fibrous carbs?

Daily intake of food is:

Protein: 148.1

Fat: 23.8

Carbs:102.85

Cals: 1200 FAR FAR FAR FAR to low! if you are embarking on a diet and training prog to compete you will have no where to move you cals!! females SHOULD never drop below 1200!! If needs be up the cals and increase the cardio a little if your worried!

Have you worked out your BMR to know exactly how much you are burning just LIVING cause i bet you its about 1400!!!!! so already without moving your buring more than you are eating! I've got a heart monitor which we are trying out this week to see what I burn on a normal non workout day so I will post up tmr

Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Will you not do physique anyhow Becks?
> 
> I can walk in high heels....round the bedroom, when i will mostly have my feet in the air :laugh:


Nope - I'm nowhere near big enough........


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Charlie TBH if you're working with someone (Mr Ducket) you should ask him this questions, also when you choose to work wiith someone you should trust them all the way, so follow his training and diet and i'm sure it'll work out at the end.


I agree with this.....

However from what you wrote above - please take this as meant (ie kindly) - does he know you are planning to compete??

When is the show you want to do?

Mine are in May. I train 5 nights a week (weights) and cardio for an hour 6 mornings a week.

You arent taking in enough protein and you need to be on 6-7 meals per day.

Have a look at my current diet on my progress journal if you wish. I'm on a 16 week diet and this is only the diet for the first 4 weeks and will change prob each 4 weeks throughout the diet. However it should give you some idea of structure and meal spacings etc.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Vince - Good advice, I trust Ian 100% as he has produced some of the top girls in the world but I feel like I am always emailing him hehe so thought I would get as much advice as I can to arm myself with  plus he hasn't actually seen me as he lives in Leeds and I am way down south plus with the weight increase I was abit disheartened so thought I would see what all you knowledgeable folks thought - sorry if anyone is offended 

Zara-Leoni - no offence taken at all but yes Ian knows I am wanting to compete - he knows about the wedding which is right smack, bang in the middle of most of the comps  I will check out your diet if thats ok..

Thanks peeps!


----------



## trenchy (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome hun.

Its hard work when you have children as I have two boys so if you need any support just give me a shout,  xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamster - I've told Ian that I've been speaking to people on here, I always tell him if I make any changes to the diet (but the only change ive made is with the meal replacements and that was my fiances suggestion) but since I am brand new to this I didn't see any harm if getting a few different perspectives. He is calling me this week to check in with a progress report..

And your right yes I am paying him for his advice I just didnt want to bug him too much but hey he obviously doesnt mind or he wouldnt be in the business. Sorry for any offence caused I really didnt think anyone would mind giving me different advice.

Trenchy - thanks alot for your post I'll def keep in contact and yes it is very hard work with little ones


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey hun,

No worries - its hard to read how people mean stuff in text but I get what you mean. His program is working but I like as much knowledge as possible so its nice to see what others think of the diet and training etc plus as I said in my journal I don't know any ladies who are doing this so its more a way for me to meet friends and talk about how its all going etc like how annoying it was earlier when my sister ate a chocolate eclair in front of me GRRRR!! Don't really wanna bother Ian with that but its nice to rant to like-minded females 

Hows your training going?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

No offence taken hun so don't worry 

I've just sent Ian an email on my daily consumption to see if he wants to tweak anything but I've got one of those food sensitivity tests booked next sat as I bloat out during the day so think I'm intolerant of something (prob my other half hahaha).

I'm hoping that once I have the results of that I can get the diet on track and crack on so prob from the start of Feb I will be in a better position.

I'll be doing NPA but mainly because thats where my fiance competes - I don't know when any of the shows are but I guess I need to get my diet sorted before I can commit to a show?

Do you compete in NABBA? When is your first show?

My training is going well, I'm gaining strength in the gym and we tried a few poses on Tues night and I seem to be leaning out abit more but I've got a long way to go - I think if I do compete this year I'll be quite small - what do you normally weigh in at comp level and off season?

On the subject of poses - man alive they are hard to do!! It looks so easy on stage to just do a most muscular pose but when I tried it I could only hold it for like 30 seconds!! pmsl! Jay (my fiance) laughed and said I'd have to do it for a lot longer on stage - in my defence I had just done a killer ab session!!

Tesco is the worst place to go on a diet - I've started having my shopping delivered hehe do you have a journal? I've got one if you wanna pass some comments hehe


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All the more reason for you to get to the seminar and let the best ladies in the game help you with your posing! :0)


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yes I def need help with the posing! Amongst other things - will def try and make it to the seminar 

I used to bloat out when eating weetabix with milk but I also bloat out after eating my eggs and wholemeal bread - in fact I bloat out when I eat most meals! I'll try the intolerance test thing since Jay is paying for it  and if that doesnt work - go back to basics and try and find out myself - grrr! why is food never simple!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah wheat is def up there on my possibilities - will see what saturday brings and then maybe cut that out first and see how it helps..

I'm having Sci mentor protein at the moment but may change it when I start the food diary next week.

Another problem I have is water consumption - I dont drink nearly enough and I never have so drinking 2 litres of evian is really hard for me at the moment!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I'll post up once I've been - its 1pm on sat..

Training is going well - I benched 45KG on Tues night so I was really chuffed with that! Didn't think my little old arms had it in them haha

Diet is going well, apart from my twit of a fiance forgetting to order some more protein! GRRR!!! So I'm proteinless today until tmr grrr!

How are you getting on?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't want to p*ss on his masculinity by slapping him so I punched him instead - think it worked coz he got 2 lots of the protein 

Good work getting the abs on show already - 2 weeks in your diet must be spot on. Jay (my fiance) is like that - his diet is spot on for him so he starts leaning out almost instantly its so fecking annoying!

Had the food sensitivity test done on saturday I am intolerant to:

Wheat

Cow's Milk

Spinach

Tomatos

KiwiFruit

Citrus

Yeast

Aspartame (E 951)

Sweetners

Cola

MSG (monosodium Glutamate)

I'm also lacking in B12 vitamins so was fairly interesting although the woman who did the test said I eat too much chicken and eggs and that the hormone in them can affect my reproductive system (she was quick to say that Im only young so I'd prob be fine but what a way to put the sh*tters up you!!).

I have 3 boiled eggs a day and 2 chicken breasts - she thinks alternate between chicken and turkey and only have eggs 3 times a week - hmmmm see what Ian has to say when he reads my email!

Whens your first show?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Great....boiled eggs as an alternative to the pill!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha! Exactly what I thought Elf!

Hamster what protein do you use if you are intolerant to cows milk? As apparently I can't have whey..

ID suggested Hemp but I've heard that is disgusting, rice is too sugary and nut ones are high in fat??


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry to say but the list is almost always the same from what I have been told by people.

I dont rate these tests in the slightest, I've heard too many bad things about them and the reasons they dont work.

I suffer bad with IBS..... get yourself of a bland, plain, basic diet..... (brown rice, chicken, veg.... not mega fibrous or wind producing stuff either like broccoli and sprouts). Bet you anything you'll notice a big difference. After than you can add things in one by one and see what you react to.

I dont suffer IBS at all when I diet.... funny that lol.

I know for a fact wheat is one of my biggest problems and its in so many things, but over the years I've become accustomed to avoiding it, so now i never buy bread, pasta, noodles etc. I also dont buy milk, cheese or other dairy products. (occasionally lactose free milk but i end up not using it anyway lol).

If you are GENUINELY unable to take whey (which is unlikely) then soy protein is your option. LA Muscle make one.

However..... as I said, I dont eat dairy as it dnt agree with me much, however I have a HELL of a lot of protein shakes with no problems at all. The ones I use and know I am fine with are extreme, reflex and BSN.

I'm gonna pm this link to dougie from extreme as he has some good info about protein shakes in these types of circumstances....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I suffered really bad with IBS a few years back. Like Z I cut my diet down to VERY basic and them added stuff in to see what triggered it then did my upmost to avoid them and I also took digestive enzymes which help alot. Saturated fats are my biggest trigger...shame lol. As mentioned it's very much trial and error to see what works for you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I suspect saturated fats too though no confirmation.....

what I do know for certain is processed food is a DEFINATE trigger, so anything that is in a tin, packet, microwave meals, ready meals, frozen stuff etc etc etc...... all that stuff triggers it.

Luckily I pretty much eat chicken and rice type meals all year round.... or steak/salmon etc instead of the chicken, but I eat as I do all the time, just make it all stricter come diet time.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Only tins that come into our house are tinned tomatoes or fish!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

is that the vega test (sp?)

general consensus is its a load of codswallop!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Origin said:


> is that the vega test (sp?)
> 
> general consensus is its a load of codswallop!


sorry, that was me wot said that!

the perils of computer-sharing...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Thanks Ham I've just stripped my diet down to the bare basics - I use Sci Mentor Whey protein and after speaking to the lady who did my test she said if the lacto content is less than 35% it should be ok but to be honest when the diet was going well last year I was leaning out nicely it was just the bloating in the morning and evening after breakfast and dinner and then I was having bread with my eggs and gravy on my chicken so I've cut all that out and am basically chicken and rice'ing it - we'll see how it goes - although not the best time to start keeping an eye on the bloating as I am surfing the crimson wave 

I'm glad I got the test done but I wouldn't pay again or have anymore done. Think I'm going to stick with what I was doing before and just add a probiotic for the bloating - see if that helps (apparently it will!)

I don't eat anything readymade YUK! & there isn't a tin of anything in my house except baked beans and they are for my son 

How are all your diets and training going?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Hey Chic.
> 
> Glad your sorting the diet out.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I know I know I just hate plain food so had to put something on it but now that the wheatflour is apparently a big reason for the bloating its an excuse to get rid of it  Mmmmmm I love gravy!

That'll be why my son's ass never stops then! He's worse than an adult!

Tried Rye bread with my eggs yesterday and I almost brought the lot back up it is without doubt one of the sickest things I've tried - who on earth invented it!! YUK!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Toast it!!!!! I love Rye bread but then again my mum is a Herman and we grew up woth it lol


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasnt so much the taste as the texture, it was so dry and seemed to go on forever but I will toast it tmr and see if that helps!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey!! Long time since I've been on here!

Suffered massive back injury and had to stop training for 4 weeks then gradually reintroduce myself to weights - been a right pain in the ass!! Have had to totally rethink the training program as I can't go too heavy on the legs since this affects my lower back (I broke a bone in my back when I was 12 and now suffer now and then).

Luckily for me my legs are pretty big already so started on the exercise bike when I couldnt do the weights and the cardio really works for me.

My fiance is a natural bodybuilder so he is now coaching me and has said I need to get in proportion and at the moment my legs are bigger than my upper body so been hard at the upper body work out.

In fact this is how rural our gym is - I was on the shoulder press and a robin came and sat on my lap whilst I was working out! craziness!

Latest workout:

Chest and Tri's

Flat Press combo with Tricep pushdown - 3 sets of 15 reps

Flat press (35KG) Tricep (20KG)

Then onto Back and Bi's

Pull downs combo with bicep curls seated - 3 sets 15 reps

Pull downs (20kg) curls (5kg each arm)(Rubbish I know!!)

Shoulders and Traps

Shoulder press cobo with lat raise - 3 sets 15 reps along with my friend Robin 

Shoulder Press (35Kg) Lat raise (15KG)

Legs

Calf raises on step up box - 15 per leg (3 sets of 15)

Walking lunges - 15 on each leg 3 sets with 2.5KG dumbbells

Lunges hurt my back so have to be careful on the weight used plus we dont have room for me to actually walk 15 paces I have to lunge then come back to standing - this causes more pressure on my lower back but not alot I can do about it 

Diet has been pretty good - changed breakfast to scrambled egg with 4 eggs (2 whole eggs, 2 whites) with 1 slice wholemeal bread

Snack - Protein shake (anyone tried the Sci Mentor mint choc one its bloody delicious!

Lunch - Chicken breast with brown rice and mixed veg with black pepper, mixed herbs and piri piri sizzle and grill herbs - adds a bit of flavour (not sure if its allowed??!)

Snack - Protein shake with grapes

Dinner - Chicken breast 150g pots and mixed veg

Snack - sunflower seed mix and sometimes a protein shake before bed.

Have been doing 20-30 mins of cardio a day as this seems to be helping me..

If anyone has any suggestions on the diet or weight plan let me know!

Had major willpower battle in that 3 members of the family bought me an easter egg (why when they know im dieting??) and I threw them in the bin! MASSIVE achievement for a choccy lover like me!

Until the next workout...


----------

